# Ohio River Creek Mouth Pikey Pool



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished creek mouth today, caught 9 walleyes anywhere from 15" - 20" inch. Caught 23 saugers 1/8th oz jig head, orange twisty tipped with minnow, 15' - 20' deep. From where the clear creek water meets the muddy main river hot spot! So while the river is raging get to the creek mouths good fishing!


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice report. Good job.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

That is a great report, especially since not much has been going on as of late. Thanks!!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Excellent! Did you catch them during the day or did they start biting at dusk till a little after dark?


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Caught fish all day long off an on. 4 till dark they really fired up, went again tonight caught 7lb walleye must've caught and released 30 other walleyes and probably 20 sauger. Hard to believe catching more walleye then sauger which is great for the ohio river. Future prospect is great for the walleyes, because the sauger always outnumbers the walleye by far. I've never seen it this good for the walleyes. Last year was good also but not as good as this year. As soon as the water goes down and clears up just a little the tail race areas below the dams are going to be on fire. I know you might think I might be BS'n you but I swear I speak true tongue! And if you want me to prove just send me a private message and i'll turn you onto some great fishing for the right price! (joke)


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

ohio river high water creek mouth walleye


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

tried to send photos,hardest thing to do am not computer programmer - will send photos as soon as i figure out how!


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

You weren't in Bellaire where you?


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

how ya doing NASTY ONE??


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Fished creek mouth again today, 4 of us in boat, fished for 10 hours. Might of caught 20 walleye bout 10 sauger. Day started pretty good and went down hill as the day went on. As the water dropped. Looks like the creek mouth bite is going to peter off.... because waters below 20' now. Fish no longer have to stage to get out of nasty river. They were moving out as the day went on. Looks like i'm off to pike island.....


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

FISHNASTY said:


> You weren't in Bellaire where you?


no we were in mingo


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey Moony I'll be down this weekend Im taking sat off. Ill give ya a call sometime this week. I havnt been out since weather change, but gonna hit a spot by my campground on home lake wens morn weather forecast looks good. BTW have you been hearing any coyotes? They should be pretty active now was thinking about taking boy out since its mating season. I have a place up here to go farmer promised me his 2 daughters if I can keep em away from his chickens........... see ya soon


----------



## FISHNASTY (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Husky, what's up.

The reason I asked about Bellaire is I saw a lot of guys fishing the creek down there right at the mouth. I was thinking about headin down.


----------



## htnickle (Apr 15, 2004)

at pike sunday the 15 got 2


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

i will be hittin pike island hard the next few days will give daily reports starting tomorrow..


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Diver Down said:


> Hey Moony I'll be down this weekend Im taking sat off. Ill give ya a call sometime this week. I havnt been out since weather change, but gonna hit a spot by my campground on home lake wens morn weather forecast looks good. BTW have you been hearing any coyotes? They should be pretty active now was thinking about taking boy out since its mating season. I have a place up here to go farmer promised me his 2 daughters if I can keep em away from his chickens........... see ya soon


sounds like a plan i will have the fish tuned in ,for when you get down here.o yea dont forget the coyote burgers either.


----------



## htnickle (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

hit pike island today water still high somewhet muddy.fished hard for6 hours caught 4 little saugers. seen very few fish caught. did see 2 nice walleye cought.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

We hit Pike Island last night for a few hours from 7pm till 10pm. There was not much to talk about except for the bonfire I could have built from all of the wood on the pier! Caught one little two pound channel cat. Had a few other "bumps" and caught two mudpuppies. I knew when I got there and saw the "mile high sky" we weren't going to do very well. Anyways we tried and we were there so its still better than a night on the couch in my book! Better luck next time hopefully. I hope accuweather.com has a forecast change in their 15 day outlook. They are forecasting some more cold nights so it might be a little while before it gets hot.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

How low does the lower (below dam)water height have to be before the water is off the pier? I'm thinking it's like 22' or so. It's a long drive for me, so I'l like to be able to judge it by the dam report... Time wise, it should be on *fire* anytime from here on!!


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

snake69 said:


> How low does the lower (below dam)water height have to be before the water is off the pier? I'm thinking it's like 22' or so. It's a long drive for me, so I'l like to be able to judge it by the dam report... Time wise, it should be on *fire* anytime from here on!!


20 - 21 dry feet


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

4 of us in boat today. Fished creek mouth in Wellsburgh tore em up! Had tons of fun! Caught and released 47. 50% walleye 50% sauger many fish Ohio sauger many 3-5lb walleye. I love this river! Absolutely under rated ~ shhhh don't tell anybody


----------



## Mr. Moony (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh yaeh forgot to give total report. Started the day at Cardinal hot water discharge, nothing.... went up stream to cross creek Ohio and WV side nothing..... went back down stream to the creek mouth in Wellsburgh, Bingo! smoke on the water!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Sounds like a good report Mr. Mooney. I'm looking forward to my own fire sessions with the eye's. Snake, I was on the pier with the water @ 21.5 and it was right at the base of the walk w/ no water on top. It got really cold and before I came down it was 21.9 so I do believe there was water on it before I got there because it was super icy! Nothing like tripping over sticks and logs covered in ice in the dark!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Mastercatman....I'm thinking one more weekend of ice fishing before putting all that away. Just couldn't remember what the height had to be. I thought it was somewheres in the 20's, now I know!!


----------

